# Futter zum Feederfischen (20 kg)



## grumic81 (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich brauche für einen länger Trip im nächsten Jahr ein bezahlbares Futter zum Feeder an der Rhone. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für nen 20kg-Sack?

Ich hatte evtl. an folgendes gedacht. Hat mit dem Futter schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? 

http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/product_info.php?products_id=288

Gruß Mike


----------



## Tschiko (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Futter zum Feederfischen (20 kg)*

servus 

hab das selbe nur für barben!!!!
erfahrung sehr gut:vik:
muss aber sagen das dass futter eher mit weniger wasser zu handhaben ist, da es sehr gut bindet!!!
natürlich braucht man in flüssen wie donau etc. pp a bissl mehr!!!
aber das sieht man dann eh#6


----------



## Hannoi1896 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Futter zum Feederfischen (20 kg)*

Fängt. Tun andere Futter aber auch #6


----------



## Bentham (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Futter zum Feederfischen (20 kg)*

Für den Preis kannst du auch Markenfutter im 20Kg Sack kaufen.

z.B. Record Silber Brasem von vdE 20 kg Sack 42,50 € bei stipp-profi.de


----------



## Bentham (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Futter zum Feederfischen (20 kg)*

Oder von CM:
http://www.cm-lockstoffe.de/produkte/fertigfutter.html


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Futter zum Feederfischen (20 kg)*

Fische auch das SB Barbe und bin damit sehr zufrieden,ansonsten mal NB Angelsport googeln und da nach Sack-/Kartonware schauen, da hast du deutlich mehr Auswahl und die Preise sind echt top. #6
Ich würde dir Kartonware empfehlen, dann bleibt das Futter länger aromatisch.

tight lines
Tom


----------



## dinasch83 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Futter zum Feederfischen (20 kg)*

Hi,
ich angle seit längerem mit dem hier:
http://http://www.base-baits.de/shop/article_1060/Feeder

bin auch sehr zufrieden.#6


----------



## Fr33 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Futter zum Feederfischen (20 kg)*

VDE Record Silber! und das dann noch ein wenig gestreckt mit Zwiebackmehl (Stillwasser) oder Bisquitmehl (Flüsse).....


----------



## brassenkiller (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Futter zum Feederfischen (20 kg)*

Moin Moin,
hat jemand interesse #c an Futter um die 100kg von Moseller und ca.30 Tüten Van den Eyde ,2 Tüten Sensas Fantastic plus 3 Tüten Gigantix .
|kopfkrat Da ich mit dem Friedfischen aufgehört habe,und zum Meeresangler Mutiert bin|bigeyes


----------



## Kirgies (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Futter zum Feederfischen (20 kg)*

Wie viel soll das alles kosten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Futter zum Feederfischen (20 kg)*



Bentham schrieb:


> Für den Preis kannst du auch Markenfutter im 20Kg Sack kaufen.
> 
> z.B. Record Silber Brasem von vdE 20 kg Sack 42,50 € bei stipp-profi.de


 

Der Preis ist schon gut, aber kennt jemand nen Shop, wo es noch günstiger ist|kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## sam1000-0 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Futter zum Feederfischen (20 kg)*

im e-bay schauen! ich hab grad gestern ein 20 kg -sack erhalten


----------



## Slick (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Futter zum Feederfischen (20 kg)*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist schon gut, aber kennt jemand nen Shop, wo es noch günstiger ist|kopfkrat|rolleyes



Futtermesse 35 Euro 20kg Einzelpackungen je 2kg+Porto oder direkt irgendwo auf einer Messe kaufen.

http://www.nb-angelsport.de/

Der Sack

http://www.nbangelsport.de/product_....html/XTCsid/76e46b5c590045d5ec65922884a9e090

oder auf die  Sonderverkaufsliste warten


----------



## sam1000-0 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Futter zum Feederfischen (20 kg)*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/220576843525?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Breamhunter (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Futter zum Feederfischen (20 kg)*

Und nochmal günstiger 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/24-Kg-Feeder-Mix-alle-Gewassertypen-100g-0-12EUR-/200619330285?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item2eb5d80aed


----------



## sam1000-0 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Futter zum Feederfischen (20 kg)*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Und nochmal günstiger
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/24-Kg-Feeder-Mix-alle-Gewassertypen-100g-0-12EUR-/200619330285?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item2eb5d80aed


 
Hab ich letztes Jahr gehabt und war leicht schimmelig im Geruch.


----------

